# بيوت العفاف لممارسة الجنس الإسلامي /لحل مشاكل الاغتصاب..



## احلى ديانة (12 أبريل 2011)

قررت الحكومة الإيرانية نشر بيوت الزواج المؤقت أو ما يعرف باسم زواج المتعة ليوم واحد، في الشوارع والأحياء، بحجة القضاء على مشكلة الاغتصاب والكبت الجنسي الذي يعاني منه الشباب الإيراني، في دولة تبيح ممارسة الجنس
مع أي فتاة، تحت ذرائع دينية!

وتحت هذه الذريعة، سيكون بإمكان أي إيراني ارتياد هذه البيوت، لممارسة الجنس مع فتاة تقدم هذه الخدمة لأي شاب يقرع بابها، بحجة أن الدين يبيح هذه الممارسات، والتي يطلق عليها صفة الزواج لدى الشيعة!

ونقلت مصادر إعلامية اليوم الجمعة، عن قوى الأمن الداخلي قولها: إنها ستوسع نطاق ما يعرف في إيران بمراكز أو بيوت العفاف!!!؟؟ بهدف تقليص الاغتصابات وحل معضلة العلاقات الجنسية غير المشروعة.! وأكد تقرير رسمي للحكومة أنها مقتنعة بضرورة إشاعة الزواج المؤقت أو ما يعرف بزواج المتعة، لحل هذه الأزمة، وأنها مستعدة لإيجاد مراكز خاصة في هذا المجال!!  فيما سمحت الحكومة للعديد من المكاتب ومواقع الإنترنت بنشاط يدخل في مجال تعارف النساء والرجال والبحث عن زوج أو زوجة، والزواج المؤقت.. حتى أن إعلاناً نشر في موقع رسمي يعلن عن تقديم مراكز دينية في مدن قم ومشهد وطهران لتأمين البنات للرجال الراغبين في الزواج المؤقت .. ويبلغ سعر الليلة الواحدة ما بين 50 إلى 100 دولار ويكون نصف الربح للمراكز الدينية الشيعية!!

ونقلت صحيفة القبس الكويتية الصادرة اليوم، عن الحكومة قولها: إنها تهدف إلى تقليص حالات الكبت الجنسي لدى الشباب والإقلال من حالات الاغتصاب، وإن كل من يريد أن يقوم بالعمل الجنسي يستطيع الذهاب إلى بيوت العفاف!!!!!!؟؟؟؟؟.

مشيرة إلى أن مثل هذه البيوت أو المراكز كانت موجودة في عهد الشاه السابق، لكن بعد الثورة تمت إزالتها لأنها مراكز فساد وانحطاط، إلا أن هاشمي رفسنجاني كان أول من طرح فكرة إيجاد بيوت العفاف أو مراكز الزواج المؤقت وذلك عام 1991 ولكن في الواقع تحولت هذه البيوت وفقاً لاعتراف أركان النظام إلى مراكز لفساد المسؤولين، إذ استولوا عليها وصاروا يلعبون بخلق الله كيفما يشاءون!

ولم يسمح النظام علنا باستمرار بيوت العفاف في عهد حكومة خاتمي ولا في الأعوام السابقة، حيث ظل هذا النشاط سرياً وعلى مستوى الشوارع أو البيوت الخاصة غير المرخص لها.

وأضافت الصحيفة أن هذه البيوت باتت مرتعاً لنزوات وشهوات المسؤولين وبعض رجال الدين الشيعة الذين لا يكتفون، عادة، حتى بأربع نساء حسب الشرع الإسلامي!
ويدعو النائب علي مطهري إلى تطبيق هذا المشروع بشكل واسع النطاق حتى في المدارس الثانوية والجامعات!!! على غرار الحرية الجنسية المتاحة في المجتمعات الغربية.

ويتساءل البعض: ترى هل يرضى رفسنجاني أو أي مرجع دين أو مسؤول كبير يدافع عن هذا المشروع أن يرسل إحدى بناتهم إلى بيوت العفاف لممارسة المتعة معها من قبل عشرات الشباب يومياً، أم أن هؤلاء ينصحون الناس فقط بإرسال بناتهم إلى بيوت العفاف لكي يمارسوا هم الجنس معهن لإرضاء رغباتهم؟

http://www.arabistan.org/detaild.aspx?elmnt=1735​


----------



## اليعازر (12 أبريل 2011)

*زواج المتعة/المسيار/ تعدد الزوجات


كلها تشريعات شيطانية للزنا..


يا رب ارحم.


أحلى ديانة....شكرا على الخبر​*


----------



## Scofield (12 أبريل 2011)

يا بختهم


----------



## tasoni queena (12 أبريل 2011)

هههههههههههه

انا نفسى اعرف مفهوم الزنى فى الاسلام ؟؟

هل يوجد ما يسمى زنى اصلا اذا كان اى علاقة بقدرة قادرة تبقى جواز شرعى


----------



## noraa (12 أبريل 2011)

بيوت   العفافففففففففففففففففف_ ام قصدهم بيوت ال_ قلت العفاف  يعنى  خلاص مش هيبق فى  اطفال مش هيبق فى اسر احسن برضة علشان نقلل النسللللللل


----------



## man4truth (12 أبريل 2011)

*لا يوجد زنا فى الأسلام
لأن كل شىء متاح وفقاً لشريعه رسول النكاح*


----------



## SALVATION (12 أبريل 2011)

_مش ملاحظين حاجة؟ كانوا بيعيبوا على الغرب وبيقولوا بيعملوا كده علشان مسيحين طيب ودلوقت؟؟؟_
_نشكر ربنا ان دى مش تعاليم الانجيل وانها منسوبة لابليس واعوانة_
_مع العكس فى فى كتب وتفاسير اخرى_
_شكراا للخبر اقصد القنبلة للمسلمين_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 أبريل 2011)

دي حاجه عاديه جدا عن الشيعه 
شوفتيلهم فيلم تسجيلي 
بيشرحوا فيه اوقات واصول زواج المتعه 
من بني علي باطل فهو بااااااااااااااااااااطل​


----------



## Alexander.t (12 أبريل 2011)

*حلو اؤى الكلام ده
يُثبت ليكون كالصاعقه
*


----------



## marcelino (12 أبريل 2011)

*هههههه يا صباح دماغهم العاليه
*​


----------



## احلى ديانة (12 أبريل 2011)

كل شوية بتبان حقيقة كتابهم ومعتقداتة 
ميرسى لكل الى ردو
وشكرا مينا للتثبيت​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (13 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> هههههههههههه
> 
> انا نفسى اعرف مفهوم الزنى فى الاسلام ؟؟
> 
> هل يوجد ما يسمى زنى اصلا اذا كان اى علاقة بقدرة قادرة تبقى جواز شرعى




*أقولك بأة إيه مفهوم الزنى فى الاسلام
الزنى فى الاسلام هو أن تقيم علاقة جنسية من غير ما حد يعرف و بالذات اللى لازم يعرف هو الرسول نفسه ....أو على الأقل بموافقته ..... دا من 1430 سنة 

الأيام ديه ...... إيران ماشية على نفس الفكرة
لو السلطات عارفة العلاقات ديه ........يبقى مش زنى
إيه المشكلة بأة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*​:59:​


----------



## Twin (13 أبريل 2011)

*الشيعة ليسوا مسلمين .... لا والف لا *
*فالشعيين كفرة .. نعم كفرة لأنهم يسبون الله ورسوله *
*والأسلام برئ منهم *
*كبراءة الفهد من دم محمود أبن موسي *
*لا والف لا ... هذا تهكم علي الأسلام وعلي نبيه وعلي سنته وشريعته ... *
*هذا تلفيق ... وحسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل *​


----------



## Twin (13 أبريل 2011)

*صحيح .... هما مقلوش ...*
*حد الدخول الي هذه البيوت الممتعة ... كم مرة في اليوم ؟*
*والدخول هيكون بالملابس الرسمية والا كاجول ؟*
*وهنجيب سندوتشات معانا من الشبرواي ... والا هنقضيها شبسي وبيبسي *
*وهيكون الموضوع سري وال في تصوير ... وبعديها يسألونا ... *
*لو عايز تذيع قول ذيع*​


----------



## esambraveheart (13 أبريل 2011)

*و قريبا في جمهورية مصر  الاسلاميه المنحلة...هذا ان لم يكن التنفيذ الفعلي قد بداء بالفعل منذ سنين طويله لكنه في انتظار التقنين و اتخاذ صورة المشروعية  و اعتقد هذا لن يتحقق الا بطرح القرار  و تمريره علي مجلس الشعب " المحترم " القادم  ..للموافقه عليه و مباركته بما انه تنفيذ لجزء  لا يتجزاء من شريعة الزنا الغراء​*


----------



## السندبادعرب (13 أبريل 2011)

طب كوويس انك قولت ايران وشيعه


امال احنا كمسلمين  لا نتفق مع  الشيعه لان الطابع الفارسى عندهم يغلب على الطابع الاسلامى


ومصر مفهاش شيعه غير البهائين



احنا سنه ليس لنا  دخل بايران


----------



## Twin (13 أبريل 2011)

السندبادعرب قال:


> طب كوويس انك قولت ايران وشيعه
> 
> 
> امال احنا كمسلمين لا نتفق مع الشيعه لان الطابع الفارسى عندهم يغلب على الطابع الاسلامى
> ...


*وده كان ردي يا برنس .... بارك الله فيك يا أخي *​


Twin قال:


> *الشيعة ليسوا مسلمين .... لا والف لا *​
> *فالشعيين كفرة .. نعم كفرة لأنهم يسبون الله ورسوله *
> *والأسلام برئ منهم *
> *كبراءة الفهد من دم محمود أبن موسي *
> ...


 
*بس هو أمتي بقي البهائين شيعة ... علشان أخوك متأسلم جديد وسلفي كمان :new6:*​


----------



## حمورابي (13 أبريل 2011)

*في الحقيقة لا اعلم مدى مصداقية الخبر وخاصــًة ان الموقع مبني على الهجوم على " الفرس " او بتعبير اخر " الشيعة " 

مثــل هذه البيـــــوت توجد في كل مكان من العالم . 


اكيد الموقع سعودي او سني . " بعض "  السعوديون يذهبون لأوربا او للبنان او سوريا لكي يستمتعوا بالنساء هناك . والعمال الاجانب يستمتعون بنساءِهم . . 

لي زملاء ايرانيين سوف اتصل بهم في اقرب وقت واستفسر عن الموضوع . 
*


----------



## SALVATION (13 أبريل 2011)

Twin قال:


> *الشيعة ليسوا مسلمين .... لا والف لا *​
> *فالشعيين كفرة .. نعم كفرة لأنهم يسبون الله ورسوله *
> *والأسلام برئ منهم *
> *كبراءة الفهد من دم محمود أبن موسي *
> ...


 
_ههههههههههههههههههههههههه_
_ده انت نمرة_
_هههههههههههه_​


----------



## السندبادعرب (13 أبريل 2011)

Twin قال:


> ​
> 
> 
> *بس هو أمتي بقي البهائين شيعة ... علشان أخوك متأسلم جديد وسلفي كمان :new6:*​




انت شكلك كده مزاجك حلو مؤسس الباهئيه كان فى الاصل شيعى ثم ادعى  انه  رسول هم يعتقدون انهم ديانه جديده ونحن نعتبرهم  طائفه شيعيه وليسوا دين  جديد

و الشيعه ليهم    طوائف كتير وبمسميات كتير  حتى فى شيعه  تفكريهم يقترب للمسحيه اكتر من الاسلام والمشكله ان فى طوائف  فيهم تعتقد انها ديانه  جديده زى البهائين والعلوين وحجات كتير  انا اساسا لا اهتم بتفكرهم ولا يعنونى فى شئ


----------



## Ahmad Didat (13 أبريل 2011)

*لا يا أخي*

*الشيعه ليسو مسلمين لأنهم يسبو صحابة الرسول الكرام*

*وهم لايشكلو الا 1 % من نسبة المسلمين*


*ونحن في مشاكل دايما مع الشيعه بسبب هذه الامور*


----------



## Twin (13 أبريل 2011)

السندبادعرب قال:


> انت شكلك كده مزاجك حلو مؤسس الباهئيه كان فى الاصل شيعى ثم ادعى انه رسول هم يعتقدون انهم ديانه جديده ونحن نعتبرهم طائفه شيعيه وليسوا دين جديد
> 
> و الشيعه ليهم طوائف كتير وبمسميات كتير حتى فى شيعه تفكريهم يقترب للمسحيه اكتر من الاسلام والمشكله ان فى طوائف فيهم تعتقد انها ديانه جديده زى البهائين والعلوين وحجات كتير انا اساسا لا اهتم بتفكرهم ولا يعنونى فى شئ



*شكراً ع المعلومة يا كبير .... وبصراحة أنا مزاجي عالي النهاردة ... واخد دور برد محترم ..... ومش نافع معاه حاجة ... فاضل أني أضربلي برشمتين وأصرصر :smil15:*​


----------



## Twin (13 أبريل 2011)

*الرجاء من مشرف القسم .... مراعاة مشاعر الأخوة المسلمين السنيين ... وتغير أسم الموضوع الي أقري وأتسلي .... الجنس للجميع ... للشعيين فقط وليسوا للمسلمين *​


----------



## Twin (13 أبريل 2011)

Ahmad Didat قال:


> *لا يا أخي*
> 
> *الشيعه ليسو مسلمين لأنهم يسبو صحابة الرسول الكرام*
> 
> ...


 
*اختلاف ...... :t17:*
*الشيعة ليسوا مسلمين ..... مقلناش حاجة*
*بس ... الشيعة لا يتعدوا نسبة 1% من نسبة المسلمين .... يعني بقوا مسلمين *
*وفي نفس المشاركة :fun_oops:*
*مع أن نسبة الشيعة في العالم تترواح من 8 الي 11 % من تعداد مسلميين العالم في أخر أحصائية عام 2009*​


----------



## احلى ديانة (13 أبريل 2011)

حمورابي قال:


> *في الحقيقة لا اعلم مدى مصداقية الخبر وخاصــًة ان الموقع مبني على الهجوم على " الفرس " او بتعبير اخر " الشيعة "
> 
> مثــل هذه البيـــــوت توجد في كل مكان من العالم .
> 
> ...



ياريت تتاكد يا غالى وتقولنا

بس الخبر منشور بطريقة غريبة على النت مش فى الموقع دة بس​


----------



## اليعازر (13 أبريل 2011)

حمورابي قال:


> *في الحقيقة لا اعلم مدى مصداقية الخبر وخاصــًة ان الموقع مبني على الهجوم على " الفرس " او بتعبير اخر " الشيعة "
> 
> مثــل هذه البيـــــوت توجد في كل مكان من العالم .
> 
> ...





*حتى نضع الأمور في نصابها...وبغض النظر عن وجود مثل هذه البيوت وتنظيمها من قبل النظام الإسلامي الإيراني.فإنّ زواج المتعة أو الزواج المؤقت هو زواج "حلال" ومعترف به لدى الطائفة الشيعية، ويمارس على نطاق واسع في إيران والعراق ولبنان. وممارسي هذا النوع من الزواج لايعتبرونه عيباً أو انتقاصاً بل هو أمر مرغوب فيه ولمن يقوم به "الأجر والثواب" وكما قال لي أحد اصدقائي الشيعة مرّة : ( هذا حلالنا نحن أهل البيت)..

*


----------



## Twin (13 أبريل 2011)

اليعازر قال:


> *حتى نضع الأمور في نصابها...وبغض النظر عن وجود مثل هذه البيوت وتنظيمها من قبل النظام الإسلامي الإيراني.فإنّ زواج المتعة أو الزواج المؤقت هو زواج "حلال" ومعترف به لدى الطائفة الشيعية، ويمارس على نطاق واسع في إيران والعراق ولبنان. وممارسي هذا النوع من الزواج لايعتبرونه عيباً أو انتقاصاً بل هو أمر مرغوب فيه ولمن يقوم به "الأجر والثواب" وكما قال لي أحد اصدقائي الشيعة مرّة : ( هذا حلالنا نحن أهل البيت)..*


*وحلال في مصر وكل الدول السنية .... بس علشان العين والحسد ... وخوفاً علي الصحة ... بيعملوه في الخفا :shutup22:*​


----------



## اليعازر (13 أبريل 2011)

Ahmad Didat قال:


> *لا يا أخي*
> 
> *الشيعه ليسو مسلمين لأنهم يسبو صحابة الرسول الكرام*
> 
> ...



*لا يمكنك اعتبار الشيعة غير مسلمين (ولو وجدت بعض الخلافات) وليس هذا دفاعاً عن الشيعة 

إنما نظرة موضوعية فالمشترك بينكم كثيرا جدا (على كل حال هذا ليس موضوعنا)


أمّا ما تعيبه على الشيعة في زواج المتعة فالسنّة ليسوا بأفضل حال. فالمقابل لديهم الزواج العرفي/ وزواج المسيار وهما ف ي جوهرهما لا يختلفان عن زواج المتعة..

 وجميع هذه الحالات ما هي سوى تحليل شيطاني للزنا..

ربنا يهدي.*


----------



## السندبادعرب (13 أبريل 2011)

Twin قال:


> *اختلاف ...... :t17:*
> *الشيعة ليسوا مسلمين ..... مقلناش حاجة*
> *بس ... الشيعة لا يتعدوا نسبة 1% من نسبة المسلمين .... يعني بقوا مسلمين *
> *وفي نفس المشاركة :fun_oops:*
> *مع أن نسبة الشيعة في العالم تترواح من 8 الي 11 % من تعداد مسلميين العالم في أخر أحصائية عام 2009*​





فعلا  الشيعه بكل مسمايتهم  علويين بهائين اى حاجه كلهم على بعض  10 فى الميه  من مسلمين العالم بس يمكن الاخ بيقصد ان كل طائفه منهم  بتدعى انها ديانه جديده وتحاول تحسب نسبتهم 

اما احنا السنه 90 فى الميه من المسلمين  كتله وااحد  وان شاء الله   هنفضل كتله واحده ليوم الدين


----------



## السندبادعرب (13 أبريل 2011)

اليعازر قال:


> *لا يمكنك اعتبار الشيعة غير مسلمين (ولو وجدت بعض الخلافات) وليس هذا دفاعاً عن الشيعة
> 
> إنما نظرة موضوعية فالمشترك بينكم كثيرا جدا (على كل حال هذا ليس موضوعنا)
> 
> ...





عشان كده  معظم رجال الدين  بيحاربوا هذا الافكار  وبيعتبروها تقليد للشيعه او تخالف الشريعه


----------



## Alexander.t (13 أبريل 2011)

*لحد هنا يجماعه كفايه مناقشات
ياريت نراعى تخص القسم
*


----------



## ايمن نقولا (16 أبريل 2011)

فى   كدة


----------



## just member (16 أبريل 2011)

رائع الموضوع واحلي تقييم الك اخي العزيز
شكراااا


----------



## احلى ديانة (16 أبريل 2011)

just member قال:


> رائع الموضوع واحلي تقييم الك اخي العزيز
> شكراااا



ميرسى ليك اخى الغالى على المرور وعلى التقييم ​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (16 أبريل 2011)

هذا هو زنا


----------



## Alcrusader (19 أبريل 2011)

*حلو... هو شو فيها لو شوية الواحد رفه عن نفسه، يعني بيوت دعارة مرخص لها "شرعياً"... أحلى وأحلى

مش عارف أقول إيه... طيب ما النساء كمان هل يحق لها أن تفعل ما يفعله زوجها؟ يعني بيسمحوا لزوجاتهم، واخواتهم، وبناتهم، وأمهاتهم أن يستمتعوا هم كمان مثل الرجال؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (19 أبريل 2011)

Alcrusader قال:


> *حلو... هو شو فيها لو شوية الواحد رفه عن نفسه، يعني بيوت دعارة مرخص لها "شرعياً"... أحلى وأحلى
> 
> مش عارف أقول إيه... طيب ما النساء كمان هل يحق لها أن تفعل ما يفعله زوجها؟ يعني بيسمحوا لزوجاتهم، واخواتهم، وبناتهم، وأمهاتهم أن يستمتعوا هم كمان مثل الرجال؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> *



*هم عملوا كدة عشان يقللوا فرص الاغتصاب
و الست ما بتعرفش تغتصب  
بتعرف تثير أو تغرى فقط 
:hlp:   :hlp:    :hlp:​*


----------



## Senamor (19 أبريل 2011)

*يا أخي حرام عليك*

*ذول ايران روافض شيعه يشتمو صحابة الرسول وزوجاته ويتهموهم في شرفهم*

*كيف تسميهم مسلمين ؟؟؟؟*


----------



## Twin (19 أبريل 2011)

Senamor قال:


> *يا أخي حرام عليك*
> 
> *ذول ايران روافض شيعه يشتمو صحابة الرسول وزوجاته ويتهموهم في شرفهم*
> 
> *كيف تسميهم مسلمين ؟؟؟؟*


*لا يا عم مش مسلمين ... أرتحت :t4:*

*هما بس بيؤمنوا بالقرأن وبالأسلام ... مع أختلاف رأس الرسول *​


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 أبريل 2011)

Senamor قال:


> *يا أخي حرام عليك*
> 
> *ذول ايران روافض شيعه يشتمو صحابة الرسول وزوجاته ويتهموهم في شرفهم*
> 
> *كيف تسميهم مسلمين ؟؟؟؟*



*الأزهر قال أنهم مسلمين .... وبيؤمنوا بنبوة محمد وبقرآنه ...*


----------



## Critic (20 أبريل 2011)

*الشيطان فى تلك الايام يطلق على الدعارة عفاف !*


----------



## جيلان (22 أبريل 2011)

*الحكومة الإيرانية تقرر نشر بيوت زواج المتعة للحد من الاغتصاب*

*لحل مشاكل الاغتصاب.. الحكومة الإيرانية تقرر نشر  بيوت زواج المتعة!*​









قررت الحكومة الإيرانية نشر بيوت الزواج  المؤقت أو ما يعرف باسم زواج المتعة ليوم واحد، في الشوارع والأحياء، بحجة  القضاء على مشكلة الاغتصاب والكبت الجنسي الذي يعاني منه الشباب الإيراني،  في دولة تبيح ممارسة الجنس 
مع أي فتاة، تحت ذرائع دينية!

وتحت  هذه الذريعة، سيكون بإمكان أي إيراني ارتياد هذه البيوت، لممارسة الجنس مع  فتاة تقدم هذه الخدمة لأي شاب يقرع بابها، بحجة أن الدين يبيح هذه  الممارسات، والتي يطلق عليها صفة الزواج لدى الشيعة!

ونقلت مصادر  إعلامية اليوم الجمعة، عن قوى الأمن الداخلي قولها: إنها ستوسع نطاق ما  يعرف في إيران بمراكز أو بيوت العفاف!!!؟؟ بهدف تقليص الاغتصابات وحل معضلة  العلاقات الجنسية غير المشروعة.! وأكد تقرير رسمي للحكومة أنها مقتنعة  بضرورة إشاعة الزواج المؤقت أو ما يعرف بزواج المتعة، لحل هذه الأزمة،  وأنها مستعدة لإيجاد مراكز خاصة في هذا المجال!!  فيما سمحت الحكومة للعديد  من المكاتب ومواقع الإنترنت بنشاط يدخل في مجال تعارف النساء والرجال  والبحث عن زوج أو زوجة، والزواج المؤقت.. حتى أن إعلاناً نشر في موقع رسمي  يعلن عن تقديم مراكز دينية في مدن قم ومشهد وطهران لتأمين البنات للرجال  الراغبين في الزواج المؤقت .. ويبلغ سعر الليلة الواحدة ما بين 50 إلى 100  دولار ويكون نصف الربح للمراكز الدينية الشيعية!!

ونقلت صحيفة القبس  الكويتية الصادرة اليوم، عن الحكومة قولها: إنها تهدف إلى تقليص حالات  الكبت الجنسي لدى الشباب والإقلال من حالات الاغتصاب، وإن كل من يريد أن  يقوم بالعمل الجنسي يستطيع الذهاب إلى بيوت العفاف!!!!!!؟؟؟؟؟.

مشيرة  إلى أن مثل هذه البيوت أو المراكز كانت موجودة في عهد الشاه السابق، لكن  بعد الثورة تمت إزالتها لأنها مراكز فساد وانحطاط، إلا أن هاشمي رفسنجاني  كان أول من طرح فكرة إيجاد بيوت العفاف أو مراكز الزواج المؤقت وذلك عام  1991 ولكن في الواقع تحولت هذه البيوت وفقاً لاعتراف أركان النظام إلى  مراكز لفساد المسؤولين، إذ استولوا عليها وصاروا يلعبون بخلق الله كيفما  يشاءون!

ولم يسمح النظام علنا باستمرار بيوت العفاف في عهد حكومة  خاتمي ولا في الأعوام السابقة، حيث ظل هذا النشاط سرياً وعلى مستوى الشوارع  أو البيوت الخاصة غير المرخص لها.

وأضافت الصحيفة أن هذه البيوت  باتت مرتعاً لنزوات وشهوات المسؤولين وبعض رجال الدين الشيعة الذين لا  يكتفون، عادة، حتى بأربع نساء حسب الشرع الإسلامي!
ويدعو النائب علي  مطهري إلى تطبيق هذا المشروع بشكل واسع النطاق حتى في المدارس الثانوية  والجامعات!!! على غرار الحرية الجنسية المتاحة في المجتمعات الغربية.

ويتساءل  البعض: ترى هل يرضى رفسنجاني أو أي مرجع دين أو مسؤول كبير يدافع عن هذا  المشروع أن يرسل إحدى بناتهم إلى بيوت العفاف لممارسة المتعة معها من قبل  عشرات الشباب يومياً، أم أن هؤلاء ينصحون الناس فقط بإرسال بناتهم إلى بيوت  العفاف لكي يمارسوا هم الجنس معهن لإرضاء رغباتهم؟

المصدر
http://www.arabistan.org/detaild.aspx?elmnt=1735


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 أبريل 2011)

*رد: الحكومة الإيرانية تقرر نشر بيوت زواج المتعة للحد من الاغتصاب*




> ويبلغ سعر الليلة الواحدة ما بين 50 إلى 100 دولار ويكون نصف الربح للمراكز الدينية الشيعية!!




ويقبلوا فلوس حرام ...!!!! 
ربنا يرحمنا 
شكرا يا جيلان​


----------



## dodoz (24 أبريل 2011)

ميرسى ع الموضوع
وفعلا اصحاب العقول ف راحة بجد 
احنا ف نعمة
يسوع يبارك حياتك​​


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (26 أبريل 2011)

SALVATION قال:


> _مش ملاحظين حاجة؟ كانوا بيعيبوا على الغرب وبيقولوا بيعملوا كده علشان مسيحين طيب ودلوقت؟؟؟_
> _نشكر ربنا ان دى مش تعاليم الانجيل وانها منسوبة لابليس واعوانة_
> _مع العكس فى فى كتب وتفاسير اخرى_
> _شكراا للخبر اقصد القنبلة للمسلمين_​




هههه احب اقولك انهم هيقولوا لا دول شيعة مش سنة !! هارد علي اى واحد يقول دول شيعة مش سنة هقوله روح شوف السعودية الى مقدسينها اوي دي خاصة مكة اعلى نسبة شذوذ مش زنا حتا 

الرب يحافظ على بناتنا ويحميهم من شر الشياطين


----------



## Desert Rose (26 أبريل 2011)

*عفاف ؟هى مش عفاف ماتت من زمان ,الله يرحمها 
الحمد لله الذى له الحمد والمنة يوجد انواع كثيرة من الزواج فيه زواج مسيار ومسفار ومطيار وصرصار وكل حاجة 
ههههههههههه قال بيعيبوا على الغرب 
وطبعا ياجماعة الشيعة مش مسلمين ,الشيعة هنود حمر 
انتوا مش بتفهموا فى الجغرافيا ولا ايه ؟قلة ادب 
*


----------



## Alcrusader (27 أبريل 2011)

*الشيعة مش مسلمين، المسلمين مش شيعة، المسلمين شيعة وسنة، السنة مش شيعة، بس الشيعة بيؤمنوا بالإسلام: يعني الشيعة بيؤمنوا بمحمد ورسالته، بس السنة ما بيعرتفوا بالشيعة أنهم مسلمين، والشيعة ما بيعرتفوا بالسنة أنهم مسلمين؛ السنة بكفروا الشيعة، والشيعة بكفروا السنة.

الخلاصة: 
- الشيعة مسلمين.
- السنة مسلمين.
- لا السنة ولا الشيعة بيعترفوا بالطرف الأخر (دي مش مشكلتي)

بالتالي: 
الإسلام يبيح الدعارة بإسم الدين. من الأخر.


والسلام عليكو ورحمة اللات وبركاتهو. أمين. موحمذ زسول اللات. صدق اللات العظيم.
*


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (9 مايو 2011)

*بيوت العفاف يا حلاوه وعلاج مشكله الاغتصاب يا حلاوتين يالهوووى يالهوى على دى ناس التخلف فى دمهم*


----------



## Ahmad Didat (9 مايو 2011)

Alcrusader قال:


> *الشيعة مش مسلمين، المسلمين مش شيعة، المسلمين شيعة وسنة، السنة مش شيعة، بس الشيعة بيؤمنوا بالإسلام: يعني الشيعة بيؤمنوا بمحمد ورسالته، بس السنة ما بيعرتفوا بالشيعة أنهم مسلمين، والشيعة ما بيعرتفوا بالسنة أنهم مسلمين؛ السنة بكفروا الشيعة، والشيعة بكفروا السنة.*
> 
> *الخلاصة: *
> *- الشيعة مسلمين.*
> ...


 
*الشيعه ليسو مسلمين هذا خلاصة القول *

*الشيعه خنازير وسيتم إعدامهم إعدام جماعي مثل ماحصل في فترة انفلونزا الخنازير*


----------



## bob (9 مايو 2011)

Ahmad Didat قال:


> *الشيعه ليسو مسلمين هذا خلاصة القول *
> 
> *الشيعه خنازير وسيتم إعدامهم إعدام جماعي مثل ماحصل في فترة انفلونزا الخنازير*


*امال الشيعة دول ايه بوذيين؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## Ahmad Didat (9 مايو 2011)

*الشيعه شيعه كيف بوذيين ؟*

*في دين اسمه الشيعه زي مافيه دين اسمه يهودية وهندوسية*


----------



## Critic (9 مايو 2011)

*



الشيعه ليسو مسلمين هذا خلاصة القول 

أنقر للتوسيع...

**الشيعة بيستمدوا تشريعاتهم من القرآن *
*و اية المتعة ثابتة فى القرآن !!!*
*فهل القرآن من البوذية ؟*
*وجه اللوم لالهك الذى جعل قرآنه "سوبر ماركت" ينتقى منه الجميع ما يريد من "متعة" و "زنى" و غيره !*


----------



## الحل الامثل (10 مايو 2011)

الساده الافاضل 
اولا :الشيعه مسلميين  مؤمنيين بالرسول ولكن لا يؤمنوا بصحابته ولهم تشريعات مختلفه عن السنه بكثيير الى حد ان كل واحد منهم يكفر الثانى فى بعض الاحيان 
وزواج المتعه محلل عندهم شرعا بل ويعتقدون انهم يؤجرون عليه وهذه نقطه خلاف رهيبه بينهم وبين السنه الذين يرونه زنا مقنع بقناع الدين.
ثانيا: لا اعتقد ان الخبر المنشور صحيح لان اسلوب زواج المتعه عندخم لايكون بهذا الطابع الذى لا يطلق عليه الا دعاره ولا يتسع الشرح لكيفيه زواج المتعه عند الشيعه
ثالثا: الراى السائد بين غالبيه العلماء هو عدم جواز تكفير اى شخص او اى طائفه من الطوائف الاسلاميه المختلفه وامرهم موكل الى الله  
رابعا: عيب جداااا الاستهزاء بالغير او باى من الاديان يا افاضل لمجرد خبر مشكوك فى صحته وحتى لو كان صحيح فدع الخلق للخالق


----------



## Ahmadov (10 مايو 2011)

Critic قال:


> *الشيعة بيستمدوا تشريعاتهم من القرآن *
> *و اية المتعة ثابتة فى القرآن !!!*
> *فهل القرآن من البوذية ؟*
> *وجه اللوم لالهك الذى جعل قرآنه "سوبر ماركت" ينتقى منه الجميع ما يريد من "متعة" و "زنى" و غيره !*


 

*غلطان*

*الشيعه يعتمدو في تشريعاتهم على الخامنئي  *

*والقرآن يقولو انه محرف وناقص ايات وأنه كتاب غير موثوق لذلك يعتبر الكتاب الثاني عندهم*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=asBRti6F_d4


----------



## +إيرينى+ (11 مايو 2011)

Ahmadov قال:


> *غلطان*
> 
> *الشيعه يعتمدو في تشريعاتهم على الخامنئي  *
> 
> ...



*و إنت يعنى اللى ما بتعترفش إن القرآن محرف 
طبعا ح ترد و تقول لأة طبعا القرآن غير محرف
مش برضو فى معزة كدة أكلت الآية بتاعة رضاع الكبير 
على فكرة الكلام دا عن عائشة رضى الله عنها
و حاجات كتيرة بلاش نفتح

و بالنسبة لموضوع الخومينى
مش إنت برضو بتستمد تعاليمك من الأزهر 
إيه الفرق ؟؟؟؟؟
*​


----------



## rana1981 (11 مايو 2011)

*مصدومة بالخبر فلا تعليق​*


----------



## حمورابي (12 مايو 2011)

حمورابي قال:


> *لي زملاء ايرانيين سوف اتصل بهم في اقرب وقت واستفسر عن الموضوع . *


 
*تم الإستفسار : الخبر صحيح . . *

*لكن هناك قواعد وقوانين حسب مفهومهم *

*ان تكون المرأة مطلقة وإحتمال لم يتزوجها احد ومر عليها وقت طويل جداً *

*الفتيات التي لديهم علل في شكلهم او عاهات خلقية *

*وحسب المفهوم الاسلامي " الشيعي " فهذا امر موجود في القرآن ويتم تحت إشرف شيخ شيعي اي يقوم هو بعقد القران عليهم ويكون هناك إتفاق حول المدة وعدد المال الذي سوف يدفعهُ*

*يعني لاتستطيع اي فتاة كانت ان تتزوج زواج " متعة " *
*مالم يكن هناك شروط او إتفاق من اهل الفتاة .*


----------



## اليعازر (12 مايو 2011)

> يعني لاتستطيع اي فتاة كانت ان تتزوج زواج " متعة "
> مالم يكن هناك شروط او إتفاق من اهل الفتاة .



شوف ...الأمر مطاطي جداً،فعبارة موافقة ولي الأمر تفتح مجال كبير للأخذ والرد.

أنا أعرف قصّة حدثت في إحدى المدارس حيث تزوجت فتاة قاصر (في صف الثامن أساسي)"زواج متعة"وهي لا تمتلك عاهة ولم يسبق لها الزواج،وعندما سألت عن الأمر أجابوني بأن الزواج قد تمّ بموافقة ولي أمرها..وهذا أمر جائز عندهم!!!


----------



## ميلاد صليب رياض (13 مايو 2011)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## محمودالمسلم (16 مايو 2011)

اولا يجب احترام الرسول 
ثانيا غير مقبول  الاستهزاء بالاديان والانبياء لمجرد اختلافنا في الدين
ثالثا  الخبر  لم يضيف جديدا للمسيحية او المسيحين لكنه يشعل الفتنه بيننا لنستهزئ ببعضنا البعض 
رابعا الخبر يخص مسلمي ايران شيعه وهو يذكرني بخبر المراة ليندا التي تزوجت كلبها في (امريكا) بحضور احد روساء الكنائس .
خامسا الزنا حرام شرعا في الاسلام وقبل ان تشكك في مفهوم الزنا في الاسلام يجب ان تقرأ احكام الزنا في الاسلام ثم بعدها قول رأيك عن وعي وفهم.
سادسا اقرأ هذا http://www.burhanukum.com/article1857.html
سابعا سنبقي وطن واحد ولن نتفكك ابدا مسلمين ومسيحين
ثامنا ارجو عدم الحذف


----------



## احلى ديانة (16 مايو 2011)

محمودالمسلم قال:


> اولا يجب احترام الرسول
> ثانيا غير مقبول  الاستهزاء بالاديان والانبياء لمجرد اختلافنا في الدين
> ثالثا  الخبر  لم يضيف جديدا للمسيحية او المسيحين لكنه يشعل الفتنه بيننا لنستهزئ ببعضنا البعض
> رابعا الخبر يخص مسلمي ايران شيعه وهو يذكرني بخبر المراة ليندا التي تزوجت كلبها في (امريكا) بحضور احد روساء الكنائس .
> ...



اولا فين الاستهزاء الى الى فى الموضوع 
على فكرة الموضوع منقول من مواقع اخبارية
ثانيا اية دخل المسيحية فى الموضوع الموضوع اسلامى بحت ومن حقنا ان ننشرة او لا
ثالثا وهو انا قلت انة يخص السنين؟
رابعا اية دخل ليندا فى الخبر ومن اين عرفت ان الى حض من روساء الكنيسة ولا كنت صحبة حضرتك؟
واية عرفك انها مش طائفة مهرطقة وان ليندا دى مثلا مش مسيحية اصلا ولا انت ما تعرفش ان امريكا فيها حرية وممكن المسيحى يصاحب الملحد وللادينى ولا تحدث اى مشاكل
خامسا .. النقاش الاسلامى لية قسمة وهنا الاخبار فقط فلا تتكلم عن حكم الزنا الى اصلا استحالة يطبق فى حسابانها بالعقل
سادسا اكيد وطن واحد لاننا كلنا مصريين او عراقيا او اوردنين او سورين او اى جنسية فى المنتدى مادخل هذا بالمنتدى فنحن نناقش عقيدة ولسنا نناقش بشر
ولا انتوا من حقكم تبهدلونا فى منتدياتكم ومواقعكم وقنواتكم واحنا متحرم علينا مثلأ؟
​


----------



## رنازاهر (16 مايو 2011)

ايه الناس دول بيقولو كلام ويعملو غيره دة الواحدة تقعد بدون زواج احسن من اللى بيعملوه ده فساد فعلا


----------



## tateh (17 مايو 2011)

عادى جدا مش ايران ماشية على الشريعة الاسلامية


----------



## داود 2010 (6 يونيو 2011)

سؤال : طبعا فى الدستور المصرى الحكم تحت الشريعة او بمرجعية دينية فهل يسمح للشباب المسيحى الذهاب الى بيوت العفات حسب الدستور ام ماذا؟


----------



## maryom (2 يوليو 2011)

زواج المتعة حرام شرعا عند المسلمين السنة لانه يعتبر زنا مقنع
والشيعة لا يؤمنون بمعتقدات السنة ولهم معتقداتهم الخاصة بهم التي نتبرا منها كما انهم يسبون الصحابة الكرام وزوجات النبي ومنهم من كفر الصحابة عليهم رضوان الله. لعن الله الشيعة ومن والاهم.
وهم في معتقدهم الذي نتبرأ منه ان لهم قرآن غير قرآننا فنحن لا نؤمن بما يقولون وما يفعلون هو خاص بمعتقدهم الشيعي المخالف جملة وتفصيلا بما يؤمن به اي مسلم سني فالخبر لا يعنينا بشئ ولا يمسنا بطرف فلم اهتمام بالخبر من اساسه


----------



## Alexander.t (2 يوليو 2011)

*تم حذف المشاركات الاخيره الخارجه عن تخصص القسم
رجائاً لا تدعونى أغلق الموضوع
*


----------



## king (5 يوليو 2011)

, وامالة ياخويا ومالة


----------



## سندريلا 2011 (13 أكتوبر 2011)

هههههههههههههه ال بيوت عفاف ال معلهش ياجماعه استثنى ده يوم واحد فقط فى الاسبوع لو كل ايام الاسبوع يبقى زنا لكن ده استثنا يوم زنا وباقى الايام صلاه هههههههههههههه حلوه دى


----------



## rania79 (14 أكتوبر 2011)

هههههههههههههههههه عادى عندهم مهما احفاد الشيطان


----------



## prayer heartily (24 أكتوبر 2011)

اشكرك يا رب يا يسوع ان مسيحيه ​


----------



## علي اليماني (11 نوفمبر 2011)

الاسلام دين العفه فهو برئ من المتعه مثال بسيط الاسلام فرض الحجاب والتحشم في لبس المراءة فهل من المعقول ان يستر جسم المراءة ويذهب ليبيح الزنا والعياذ باالله  وانت اخي القارئ لديك عقل فلا بد ان تميز


----------



## ahm@d n@bil 1 (3 فبراير 2012)

هذا هو دين الشيعة 

لواط وزنا وفواحش 

*وللعلم : الشيعة ليسوا مسلمين بل هم مجوس ينسبون أنفسهم للإسلام والإسلام بريء منهم*


----------



## اليعازر (3 فبراير 2012)

ahm@d n@bil 1 قال:


> هذا هو دين الشيعة
> 
> لواط وزنا وفواحش
> 
> *وللعلم : الشيعة ليسوا مسلمين بل هم مجوس ينسبون أنفسهم للإسلام والإسلام بريء منهم*



الشيعة يقومون بتنفيذ القرآن فهم في هذا المجال مسلمون اكثر من السنة:

(فَمَا اسْتَمْتَعْتُمْ بِهِ مِنْهُنَّ فَآتُوهُنَّ أُجُورَهُنَّ فَرِيضَةً) (سورة النساء: 24) وقد فسر معظم مفسري أهل السنة الاستمتاع في هذه الآية بنكاح المتعة .

 وعبد الله بن عباس وهو حبر الأمة وترجمان القرآن, وأبيّ بن كعب وهو أشهر كتاب الوحي,كانوا يرون أن آية : { فَمَا اسْتَمْتَعْتُم بِهِ مِنْهُنَّ فَآتُوهُنَّ أُجُورَهُنَّ فَرِيضَةً } سورة النساء : 24 قد نزلت في المتعة.

وعن عبد الرحمن بن أبي عبد الله قال: "سمعت أبا حنيفة يسأل أبا عبد الله عليه السلام ( جعفر الصادق ) عن المتعة، فقال: أي المتعتين تسأل؟ 
قال: سألتك عن متعة الحج، فأنبئني عن متعة النساء أحَقٌّ هي؟
فقال: سبحان الله، أما قرأت كتاب الله عزّ وجلّ؟ "فما استمتعتم به منهن فآتوهن *أجورهن* فريضة" فقال أبو حنيفة: والله فكأنها آية لم أقرأها قط (الكافي ج 5 ص 450 ) 

*ثم ألم يحلل الاسلام الزنا على أنواعه..فلماذا تغفل الآيات التي تدعو للزنا تحت شعار التحليل:*

 وَمَن لَّمْ يَسْتَطِعْ مِنكُمْ طَوْلاً أَن يَنكِحَ الْمُحْصَنَاتِ الْمُؤْمِنَاتِ فَمِن مِّا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُكُم مِّن فَتَيَاتِكُمُ الْمُؤْمِنَاتِ } سورة النساء 25


يُقصد بملك اليمين الجواري المملوكات بالشراء أو السبي, ولا يشترط في نكاحهن الزواج كما أنه نكاح غير محدود بعدد ، أي يمكن أن يجمع الرجل عدداً غير محدود من الجواري و الإماء ... .

*لله درك أيها الاسلام فأنت دين النكاح " بلا منازع" وعلى أنواعه في الدنيا...... والآخرة!
*


.


----------



## ahm@d n@bil 1 (7 فبراير 2012)

*إسمعوا يا إخوة نتمنى منكم عدم الخلط بين المسلمين الحقيقين وبين من يدعي الإسلام والإسلام بريء منه *

*فالشيعة دين والإسلام دين *

*نحن نختلف عنهم في كل شيء تقريبا *

*فمثلا كتابنا المقدس هو القرآن الكريم بينما كتابهم المقدس هو مصحف علي *

*ونحن نصلي في اليوم خمس مرات وهم يصلون ثلاث مرات فقط وطريقة صلاتنا تختلف عن صلاتهم *

*وكذلك نختلف عنهم في الزكاة والصيام وفي الحج *

*نحن نحج في مكة وهم يحجون في مدينة كربلاء العراقية !*

*هم دين ونحن دين يا إخت أحلى ديانة فلا صلة لنا بهم ولا بمصائبهم *

*وسأوضح شيء مهم أيضا أن المسلمين هم فقط أهل السنة الذين يتبعون كتاب الله وسنة نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم وينقسمون لأربع مذاهب هم الشافعية والحنبلية والمالكية والحنفية هؤلاء فقط هم المسلمين وكل من خالف ذلك ليسوا مسلمين *

*ببساطة الشيعة مثلهم مثل إخوتهم اليهود ضائعين وضالين ولا يمتون بصلة للإسلام *

*فلا ذنب للإسلام بأفعال هؤلاء الخنازير النجسة *

*نحن نتبرئ من هؤلاء الروافض أولاد المتعة والزنا إلى يوم الدين *

*فخلطك يا إختي أحلى ديانة بيننا وبين الشيعة هو كالخلط بين الإنسان والحيوان *

*فنحن المسلمين بشر نعبد خالقنا وإلهنا أما الشيعة هم بهائم يعبدون معممينهم ورجال دينهم *

*فهل يصح الخلط بين البشر والبهائم يا إخت أحلى ديانة ؟؟!!*


----------



## اليعازر (7 فبراير 2012)

{ فَمَا اسْتَمْتَعْتُم بِهِ مِنْهُنَّ فَآتُوهُنَّ أُجُورَهُنَّ فَرِيضَةً } سورة النساء : 24 قد نزلت في المتعة.

هل هذه الآية من قرآن السنة أم من قرآن الشيعة....

وإذا كانت من قرآن السنة فهل هي منسوخة؟

أفدنا ....

.


----------



## ahm@d n@bil 1 (7 فبراير 2012)

اليعازر قال:


> { فَمَا اسْتَمْتَعْتُم بِهِ مِنْهُنَّ فَآتُوهُنَّ أُجُورَهُنَّ فَرِيضَةً } سورة النساء : 24 قد نزلت في المتعة.
> 
> هل هذه الآية من قرآن السنة أم من قرآن الشيعة....
> 
> ...


 

*من قرآننا لكني لا أعتقد أنها تشير للزنا لأن معروف في شريعتنا إن الزاني عقوبته الرجم حتى الموت إذا كان متزوج وإذا لم يكن متزوج فعقوبته الجلد *

*ثم الإسلام فرض الحجاب على المرأة لتجنب الوقوع في الزنا*


----------



## اليعازر (7 فبراير 2012)

ahm@d n@bil 1 قال:


> *من قرآننا لكني لا أعتقد أنها تشير للزنا لأن معروف في شريعتنا إن الزاني عقوبته الرجم حتى الموت إذا كان متزوج وإذا لم يكن متزوج فعقوبته الجلد *
> 
> *ثم الإسلام فرض الحجاب على المرأة لتجنب الوقوع في الزنا*



بل انها تشير الى الزنا ...*هي نزلت في المتعة:*

عبد الله بن عباس وهو حبر الأمة وترجمان القرآن, وأبيّ بن كعب وهو أشهر كتاب الوحي,كانوا يرون أن آية : { فَمَا اسْتَمْتَعْتُم بِهِ مِنْهُنَّ فَآتُوهُنَّ أُجُورَهُنَّ فَرِيضَةً } سورة النساء : 24 قد نزلت في المتعة.

الا تعتبر زواج المتعة بانه زنا؟...

هذه الآية من القرآن قد نزلت في المتعة..*فهل هذه الآية منسوخة؟ وما هي الآية الناسخة؟*

أرجو الإفادة.

.


----------



## magedrn (7 فبراير 2012)

طيب وبعدين مش دا يسمى زنى بردوا يا شيخ ولا هذا قطعا يجوز طالما انه حلال عند الله


----------

